# Whynter CHC-251S and humidification



## brad713 (Aug 28, 2013)

I was very interested in purchasing this pre-built winedor, and had a quick question. Does anybody own or have any experience with these? I was hoping to add a Cigar Oasis under the first drawer, but I cannot seem to find the dimensions of how much space is under there. 

It supposedly comes with a humidifier, but it looks like it's just a tray that you put water in. I have a decent amount of heartfelt beads that I can use, but I'm really looking for a system that I set and forget for a few months at a time and was hoping the oasis would be the solution. Right now, I have 4 different desktop humidifiers, and I have to replenish the humidity of the beads at least every 2 weeks or so, and I just can't keep up with it. Thanks!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This is one of those units that actually has a good reputation according to reviews and from what I read it's capacity is around 250 cigars ...not sure about that but the 2.5 square feet tells me that is pretty accurate. The pricing leaves me a bit nervous as I see these around the $400 asking price...for the amount of cigars it would hold and the pricing...I think I'd shop around a bit more because I'd rather put boxes inside the unit rather than put in singles to gain more room. A good wineador should hold around 4 boxes and up to 500 cigars but that's JMO. More info tells me that this particular model is pretty quiet so if you hear any buzzing or excess noise...take it back. Hope this helps.


----------



## SmokeBlue (Apr 13, 2015)

I just purchased one and will try to remember to measure the height when I'm home next. That being said, I think it will fit, and there is always the low profile replacement cartridge which would definitely fit. I purchased mine from Amazon for $294 about a week ago. I have a Cigar Oasis in another humidor, so I am familiar with the size, regular cartridge and the low profile cartridge.


----------



## brad713 (Aug 28, 2013)

SmokeBlue said:


> I just purchased one and will try to remember to measure the height when I'm home next. That being said, I think it will fit, and there is always the low profile replacement cartridge which would definitely fit. I purchased mine from Amazon for $294 about a week ago. I have a Cigar Oasis in another humidor, so I am familiar with the size, regular cartridge and the low profile cartridge.


That's good info - didn't realize they had low profile cartridge that I could always use as Plan B. Thanks

I'm kicking myself that I missed out on that amazon deal. Right as I was ready to pull the trigger, they took it off prime and it's backup up to 420.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

An oasis is going to be way overkill for that small of a unit. Get a bag of beads or 100% silica kitty litter (which is virtually the same stuff) and four Bovedas and you're set. When the rH gets low, just give the beads a really good spray down, the Bovedas will recharge off any extra, and you're set for several months. 

I do this in my two larger wineadors and only have to recharge 3-4 times per year.


----------



## brad713 (Aug 28, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> An oasis is going to be way overkill for that small of a unit. Get a bag of beads or 100% silica kitty litter (which is virtually the same stuff) and four Bovedas and you're set. When the rH gets low, just give the beads a really good spray down, the Bovedas will recharge off any extra, and you're set for several months.
> 
> I do this in my two larger wineadors and only have to recharge 3-4 times per year.


Yeah, I'm thinking maybe I want something a little overkill though - I don't think it'll do any harm, right? I'm in Chicago, and we can get some pretty dry winters. I have a decent amount of heartfelt beads in all my desktop humidors, and they have a very hard time maintaining humidity. I'm hoping I can consolidate into this thing and be done with it. I've developed a small little collection, but only smoke on the weekends, so the maintenance was becoming more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

brad713 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking maybe I want something a little overkill though - I don't think it'll do any harm, right? I'm in Chicago, and we can get some pretty dry winters. I have a decent amount of heartfelt beads in all my desktop humidors, and they have a very hard time maintaining humidity. I'm hoping I can consolidate into this thing and be done with it. I've developed a small little collection, but only smoke on the weekends, so the maintenance was becoming more trouble than it's worth.


Desktop humidors, unless you bought something really high quality, leak rh constantly either though leaky seals, or the razor-thin bottoms, usually both. So you were constantly needing to add humidity.

With the wine cooler, it will seal very nicely, so you'll only lose humidity when you open the door.

The issue with the Oasis is that it could drastically over-hydrate your cigars, rendering them bitter and acrid, with lots of burn issues. It's also a one-way system, meaning it can't remove excess moisture during humid summers.


----------



## brad713 (Aug 28, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Desktop humidors, unless you bought something really high quality, leak rh constantly either though leaky seals, or the razor-thin bottoms, usually both. So you were constantly needing to add humidity.
> 
> With the wine cooler, it will seal very nicely, so you'll only lose humidity when you open the door.
> 
> The issue with the Oasis is that it could drastically over-hydrate your cigars, rendering them bitter and acrid, with lots of burn issues. It's also a one-way system, meaning it can't remove excess moisture during humid summers.


Yeah, that's a good point. Maybe I just get the winedor (I'm pretty set on getting it already) and see how it does without the oasis. No harm in that. Isn't the oasis supposed to shut-off though, preventing over-humidification? I have a lot of heartfelt beads, so I just assumed even if the oasis did go a little over, the beads would soak it right up.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

brad713 said:


> Yeah, that's a good point. Maybe I just get the winedor (I'm pretty set on getting it already) and see how it does without the oasis. No harm in that. Isn't the oasis supposed to shut-off though, preventing over-humidification? I have a lot of heartfelt beads, so I just assumed even if the oasis did go a little over, the beads would soak it right up.


Actually, it's entirely possible that a cigar oasis excel and beads would be a decent method. My concern has always been that because it actively works to push moisture into the air, any error in the built-in hygrometer on the unit could result in major overhumification. I've always been worried about that issue. Beads and bovedas, by their nature won't do that.


----------



## SmokeBlue (Apr 13, 2015)

Cigar Oasis now has a Wi-Fi add-on so you can monitor the conditions of your sticks, water level of unit, etc. I think it will be a great set-up ... will be home tonight to measure bottom space of Whynter and will post then.


----------



## JMatt (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Brad,
I have the Whynter smaller unit that i purchased from Amazon about 4 months ago. Since the seal on the unit is so tight, i went with Boveda packs instead of beads after i seasoned it. I put A PACK ON EACH SHELF and its rock solid and at the rate i am going they should last well over 6 months. You can weigh the packs using a gram scale (Come new at app 62-65g). They come with over 2 oz of water in each pack so they last a long time. and i was experimenting and since they absorb water under high humidity conditions they can be refilled while keeping dry quite effortlessly by putting in Tupperware on a rack with distilled water covering the bottom of the tupperware. Be sure to re-check the weigh as to not overfill so they will regulate both ways. Good luck with your purchase. Mine seems to be doing well.


----------



## SmokeBlue (Apr 13, 2015)

Inside, bottom of the Whynter to the bottom of the drawer is 3.5" ...


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

brad713 said:


> Yeah, that's a good point. Maybe I just get the winedor (I'm pretty set on getting it already).


I just got my CHC-251S in a few days ago. head over to Best Buy .com they have it on sale for 309.99 with free shipping. My wife bought it for me a few weeks back when it was closer to $400, I called them up and they priced matched it down to $278.94 (which was the price last week) and so I got a nice partial refund and they let me use my $80 of Reward Zone credit, so all in all I got the unit for just a tad over $200 with tax.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> so I got a nice partial refund and they let me use my $80 of Reward Zone credit, so all in all I got the unit for just a tad over $200 with tax.


thats awesome that they worked with you on that and a really great price!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> thats awesome that they worked with you on that and a really great price!


It wasn't too hard considering how much I spent with them in 2014, just a tad over $20k.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> It wasn't too hard considering how much I spent with them in 2014, just a tad over $20k.


:jaw::bowdown::hail::rockon:


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I use heart felt beads, I have 65% but since the wineador doesn't lose any humidity really I discovered even this was too moist for my sticks and I had burn issues. I now let the beads dry out a bit and lower the humidity to 60-62% and I don't have any problems. Plus the maintenance is so low I spritz these beads like 2 times a year about . Way better than risking mold and problems with an electrical device. I only turn the wineador on during the late Spring summer months.


----------



## brad713 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. It looks like I started looking into this about 2 weeks too late... All the online places that had decent prices seem to be out of stock now. Hopefully the manufacturer is making more soon.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Frickin bummer, I got my CHC-251S and started to unpack and set it up and there is glue/adhesive sprayed on the inside of the glass door and on the drawers. I emailed their service department with pics, hopefully they can rectify it soon.


----------



## CSG (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, that's horrible quality control. Cleaning it off the glass should be easy enough but all those drawers need to be replaced. I'd call and speak to a boss and ask them to pick this one up and send you a new replacement unit.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Just got an email back from them and they are sending me out a couple of new drawers and a humidity tray...


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Frickin bummer, I got my CHC-251S and started to unpack and set it up and there is glue/adhesive sprayed on the inside of the glass door and on the drawers. I emailed their service department with pics, hopefully they can rectify it soon.]


Id be so freaking mad! lol


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Id be so freaking mad! lol


I was more disappointed than anything else. At this point in my life it is not worth getting mad at little things likes this. Like I said, i contacted their service center and they are sending me new drawers and humidity tray. This morning I was talking to my neighbor, who is a wood crafting genius and I showed him the drawer and he said it was easy to remove with a lil elbow grease, 100 grit sand paper, light sand, then light sand with 150 to finish it. He gave me the sandpaper and I tried on one of the spots.....perfect! Now I will have four drawers :clap2:


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I was more disappointed than anything else. At this point in my life it is not worth getting mad at little things likes this. Like I said, i contacted their service center and they are sending me new drawers and humidity tray. This morning I was talking to my neighbor, who is a wood crafting genius and I showed him the drawer and he said it was easy to remove with a lil elbow grease, 100 grit sand paper, light sand, then light sand with 150 to finish it. He gave me the sandpaper and I tried on one of the spots.....perfect! Now I will have four drawers :clap2:


true but I assume you spent hard earned money and it was not cheap lol but that is awesome you got extra drawers:beerchug:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> true but I assume you spent hard earned money and it was not cheap lol but that is awesome you got extra drawers:beerchug:


Long story short, i scored it new from Best Buy for about $200 plus tax and free shipping


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

2 thumbs up for Whynter Support, 4 days ago, I called/emailed them about my problem, now I just received my 2 new trays, humidifier tray, and brass analog hygrometer.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I got my new drawers in today and I finished removing the adhesive from the originals that shipped with the CHC-251S, took about 45 minutes for both drawers. I really enjoyed working on the drawers, I think I found a new hobby. Now it is time to get my drawers and shelves seasoned and up to RH for my sticks.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks good nice job


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Just another nod the Whynter.....I just finished calibrating the 2 hygrometers that I got from them, neither one of them needed adjustment, both within 1% of each other which coincide with my digital which coincide with my Boveda.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

That's always nice. I'm realizing that in my apartment even the closets don't stay below 70 degrees. Now at the end of the week I'm starting a coolidor to maintain my 70 degree temps. Maybe next stop Winador!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Maybe next stop Winador!


Skip the coolidor, go straight for the wineador......you know you want to....lol! Here is a little inspiration


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice job on the woodwork, they look great


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> Nice job on the woodwork, they look great


Thank you sir!


----------



## JMatt (Apr 9, 2015)

Hope it woks out good for you Henry. I found i had circulation problems unless the drawers were in a particular position and you have more than it was designed with. I guess you'll find out one way or the other soon enough when you run it plugged it with the RH meters.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

JMatt said:


> I found i had circulation problems unless the drawers were in a particular position and you have more than it was designed with.


What position do you recommend? I have 2 extra drawers for a total of 4 see pic in earlier post today. As far sticks go, I already have more than enough to fill that bad boy up, once it is ready, hopefully by Sat or Sun. I did think about getting a fan for it.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Skip the coolidor, go straight for the wineador......you know you want to....lol! Here is a little inspiration
> 
> View attachment 52500


trust me i would but my old lady would literally kill me on the spot!


----------



## Gables (Dec 31, 2014)

Sucks you got a bad unit. I have the Whynter 2.5 and couldn't be happier with it. Everything came looking nice. I use 2 8 oz bags of HCM beads, which keep it right around 68% with no maintenance.


----------



## JMatt (Apr 9, 2015)

elco69 said:


> What position do you recommend? I have 2 extra drawers for a total of 4 see pic in earlier post today. As far sticks go, I already have more than enough to fill that bad boy up, once it is ready, hopefully by Sat or Sun. I did think about getting a fan for it.


Henry,

I recommend it configured just as they picture it. The drawers in other positions seems to restrict the internal fan it already contains. Perhaps an addition fan or multiple locations of humidifier elements might solve the problem and provide better humidity control. When not plugged in i didn't have a RH problem but when i plugged the unit in and the internal fan ran my RH varied too much in different sections with the drawer not as pictured.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Gables said:


> Sucks you got a bad unit. I have the Whynter 2.5 and couldn't be happier with it. Everything came looking nice. I use 2 8 oz bags of HCM beads, which keep it right around 68% with no maintenance.


Not bad anymore, a little elbow grease and got 2 free drawers, an extra hygrometer and humidification tray.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Ok, I was on the right thought process, I saw the fan and didn't want to block it. I have 1lb. of HF beads that I am going to put in a couple of locations and I may throw some Bovedas in a few little spots here and there. I was also thinking about putting another fan in there as well.


----------



## JMatt (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds like you got it under control. Just takes a little testing til you get it how you want it. Best of Luck.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

she is seasoned and held 65% since last night, loaded her up tonight. I thought I had plenty of sticks, but the drawers are still pretty empty, guess I got go shopping...lol


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> she is seasoned and held 65% since last night, loaded her up tonight. I thought I had plenty of sticks, but the drawers are still pretty empty, guess I got go shopping...lol
> View attachment 52506
> 
> 
> ...


this is why i cannot jump to a winador.....Id have WAY to much room and NOT enough $$$$ left after i filled her up:doh:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> this is why i cannot jump to a winador.....Id have WAY to much room and NOT enough $$$$ left after i filled her up:doh:


I hear yeah, I gotta give my wallet a break. I just won on CBid, 30 more sticks.....box of Ramon Buesos and LP9 5 pack


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I hear yeah, I gotta give my wallet a break. I just won on CBid, 30 more sticks.....box of Ramon Buesos and LP9 5 pack


Havent really heard of Ramon buenos. How are they


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Havent really heard of Ramon buenos. How are they


Honestly, I don't know. Others here have said they really like them and online videos reviews don't have anything bad to say about them, I looked for a 5 pack, but ended up on CBid and got a whole box for $50, figured if I didn't like them, I can use those for my buddies, who don't smoke much, on the golf course or when they come over


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

lostmedic said:


> Havent really heard of Ramon buenos. How are they


When they first came out they were decent enough ROTT....but as I always do I rested them for at least another month and they got better. 3 months after that they got even better and they hit their stride around 6 months...anything after that amount of time is of no value as far as quality. If I were to give them a rating now after 6 months of rest....8 starts out of 10 only because they do need rest.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Hows this unit holding up after a year? Still happy with the purchase?


----------

